# Starting the trip early without a passenger in the vehicle.



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I requested an Uber today as I was having some work done on my vehicle and needed a ride. After entering my location and requesting the ride, my driver phoned me to ask me where I was and where I was going. I told him my location and stated that I had entered it on my pax app as my pick-up location. He said he would be there in a few minutes. At that point I thought, no problem, must have been a glitch with my app. He arrived 6 min. later and drove me to my drop location. After my pax app. closed out the ride $ total looked high to me, as I Uber every day in this particular city and know the area well. After pulling up the trip, under history, within the pax app., I noticed he had started my trip much earlier than he should have. In addition, the GPS map indicates the ridiculous route he chose to take, while picking me up. My total charge was $9.85 and I left him a $4.00 tip assuming my ride would be between $5.00 to 6.00 dollars. After seeing this I e-mailed Uber and requested a rate review on this trip. Within minutes the adjustment was made. On my return trip to pick up my car, I got an Uber driver that picked me up promptly, drove well and was friendly. My trip total was, $5.40 she also got a $4.00 tip and a much better review and star rating than I gave him. His trip cost $4.45 more, for the same distance door to door. I wonder how often he pulls this "BULLSHIT", on unsuspecting passengers and no one notices. What's really unfortunate is the first, "LOOSER" driver had a 4.9 rating and my second driver had a 4.8 rating. His rating should go down and her rating should go up. A driver like this is, bad for business ! I'm hoping this driver is a member of this forum and reads this posting, as he needs to clean up his act or move on. That's my suggestion to you.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

_On a side note, I think the real "BULLSHIT" is that these $ 5 trips even came to exist... if UBER never introduced them, no one would have any problem paying 10 bucks or more for the shortest of trips. 
If rates were just a little bit more fair, "LOSER" Drivers would not be continuously brought on board to try and be "creative" with the trips in order to make a measly couple of bucks. 
BUT, none of this is happening purely by accident... this is the UBER way now... a mixed bag of continuously changing nonsense.
In a perfect world, the good, honest, and decent drivers would stick around to make the whole Uber experience a much better one for the good, honest, appreciative, and decent paxs... but this "ain't no" perfect world now is it?_


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I totally agree with you on the rates, that's why I tip, to compensate for this inadequacy. 
It's far from a perfect world and always will be, unfortunately. That's reality.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

It sucks to hear tipping customers treated this way. It is very easy to accidently start a ride early on the driver app after recent updates. If I start a ride early or late I tell the customer that they may see an adjustment to the fare and contact support next time I logoff. Considering your tip and the fact he had a 4.9 he was probably new and won't last long.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> It sucks to hear tipping customers treated this way. It is very easy to accidently start a ride early on the driver app after recent updates. If I start a ride early or late I tell the customer that they may see an adjustment to the fare and contact support next time I logoff. Considering your tip and the fact he had a 4.9 he was probably new and won't last long.


Bullshit. If you start the ride early it's no coincidence.

Forgetting to start a ride should only happen in the beginning of your app usage and should be very infrequent over time, but it does happen from time to time.


----------



## 5hy (Sep 19, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I totally agree with you on the rates, that's why I tip, to compensate for this inadequacy.
> It's far from a perfect world and always will be, unfortunately. That's reality.


I have never done this personally to a passenger but I have had it done to me as a rider... once.... as a driver 1 out of 20 in la tip me.... I don't know why that is because my rating reflects my service... at the same time when I do get tips it feels foreign.... so all in all I'm sorry you had to experience this bullshit taxi snake scam but it's good to know that there are passengers out there that tip...


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Depending on how far away the driver was, it's possible for the trip to start on its own in San Diego. It's a weird thing and we don't like it, because it makes it hard for us to cancel if you don't show up. The trip starts automatically for Bill Feit , but not for me. So it's a San Diego thing, but I'm not entirely sure how it works or if it always happens. Nonetheless, THANK YOU for realizing we are working for very little and for tipping. It makes the smaller trips better for us.

(Aside: We cannot see your destination until we start the trip).


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I requested an Uber today as I was having some work done on my vehicle and needed a ride. After entering my location and requesting the ride, my driver phoned me to ask me where I was and where I was going. I told him my location and stated that I had entered it on my pax app as my pick-up location. He said he would be there in a few minutes. At that point I thought, no problem, must have been a glitch with my app. He arrived 6 min. later and drove me to my drop location. After my pax app. closed out the ride $ total looked high to me, as I Uber every day in this particular city and know the area well. After pulling up the trip, under history, within the pax app., I noticed he had started my trip much earlier than he should have. In addition, the GPS map indicates the ridiculous route he chose to take, while picking me up. My total charge was $9.85 and I left him a $4.00 tip assuming my ride would be between $5.00 to 6.00 dollars. After seeing this I e-mailed Uber and requested a rate review on this trip. Within minutes the adjustment was made. On my return trip to pick up my car, I got an Uber driver that picked me up promptly, drove well and was friendly. My trip total was, $5.40 she also got a $4.00 tip and a much better review and star rating than I gave him. His trip cost $4.45 more, for the same distance door to door. I wonder how often he pulls this "BULLSHIT", on unsuspecting passengers and no one notices. What's really unfortunate is the first, "LOOSER" driver had a 4.9 rating and my second driver had a 4.8 rating. His rating should go down and her rating should go up. A driver like this is, bad for business ! I'm hoping this driver is a member of this forum and reads this posting, as he needs to clean up his act or move on. That's my suggestion to you.


Sorry that happened to you. Let's hope he gets run off.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I requested an Uber today as I was having some work done on my vehicle and needed a ride. After entering my location and requesting the ride, my driver phoned me to ask me where I was and where I was going. I told him my location and stated that I had entered it on my pax app as my pick-up location. He said he would be there in a few minutes. At that point I thought, no problem, must have been a glitch with my app. He arrived 6 min. later and drove me to my drop location. After my pax app. closed out the ride $ total looked high to me, as I Uber every day in this particular city and know the area well. After pulling up the trip, under history, within the pax app., I noticed he had started my trip much earlier than he should have. In addition, the GPS map indicates the ridiculous route he chose to take, while picking me up. My total charge was $9.85 and I left him a $4.00 tip assuming my ride would be between $5.00 to 6.00 dollars. After seeing this I e-mailed Uber and requested a rate review on this trip. Within minutes the adjustment was made. On my return trip to pick up my car, I got an Uber driver that picked me up promptly, drove well and was friendly. My trip total was, $5.40 she also got a $4.00 tip and a much better review and star rating than I gave him. His trip cost $4.45 more, for the same distance door to door. I wonder how often he pulls this "BULLSHIT", on unsuspecting passengers and no one notices. What's really unfortunate is the first, "LOOSER" driver had a 4.9 rating and my second driver had a 4.8 rating. His rating should go down and her rating should go up. A driver like this is, bad for business ! I'm hoping this driver is a member of this forum and reads this posting, as he needs to clean up his act or move on. That's my suggestion to you.


UBER CREATES MONSTERS (by treating drivers badly), & now it attracts Monsters (really bad riders!). Let's call it the "UBER EFFECT". We all need income but Uber has made some of us DESPERATE.


----------



## Pugs (May 23, 2015)

There's an entire thread in the LA and OC forum about how to screw over pax. When I called them out they made me out to be the bad person

https://uberpeople.net/threads/making-your-own-tip-101.34263/


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

What u paid is what u get!!!!!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Dany said:


> What u paid is what u get!!!!!


You mean, what I paid and tipped for and got ? I tipped $4.00 on a $5.40 fare. I don't expect to get screwed. When I F*** UP, I let the passenger know there has been an error and upon completion of this trip I am going to e-mail Uber the correct the information and an adjustment, will be made. Passengers respect the fact that your not trying to screw them. Wouldn't you ? In addition, my ratings have never suffered when an occasional error occurs and the rate adjustment has been made. Errors are always due to Uber App. updates and it happens more often than it should, for a tech. company. At least, honest communication between the driver and pax. work well for me. I didn't expect to get shafted by my driver, I do believe in karma.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

volksie said:


> UBER CREATES MONSTERS & now it attracts Monsters! Let's call it the "UBER EFFECT". We all need a job/income but Uber has taken us from being needy people to DESPERATE people.


Sure !


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Sure !


I said "Yea Sure"! I saw the monsters today at SAN. It was ghoulish.


----------

